# Kiwis! It's Time to Vote!



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes it's Election Time! 
For those who can't vote tomorrow, you can vote in advance at any Post Shop before closing today. 
You can take your EasyVote card (if you have one) into the Post Shop to make things faster but it won't take longer than two minutes!

Sooooo, nothing left to do now but vote tomorrow and watch to see what direction the country will choose! Whatever the outcome it's pure democracy in action and we have a election system that's one of the least corrupt in the world - we should be proud of that.

Anyway, we have our Saturday evening entertainment all sorted! Must get my popcorn ready!


----------

